# Pensacola beach pier 6/30/19



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Got bored this weekend and went back to the ole stomping grounds... managed to get this one through the ridiculous amount of sharks that have been taxing everyone the last few weeks... thought she was 40 when I finally got a look at her after dumping 250 yards on the first run, then another 150 on the 2nd.... ended up being just shy at 38.02lbs on the pier scale, still a nice one none the less.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good one!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn good job John!!!


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Ol Mick on the gaff.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Damn that's a smoker! Did you get that one drifting a bait?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, fresh dead cig. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Go Ahead on chickenbone!!!!

Just like the old days!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work bud. Showing those youngins how it’s done. Did you see much silver while you were there?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nb&twil said:


> Nice work bud. Showing those youngins how it’s done. Did you see much silver while you were there?


There's a few coming through. Jumped one off about 8:30.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a King.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a fine King....nice work!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Your Dad would be so proud..way to go...


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice smoker. I knew you when you were a little fella. Never met ya just heard everyone calling you chicken bone.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> Nice smoker. I knew you when you were a little fella. Never met ya just heard everyone calling you chicken bone.


My condolences  I used to be a shithead... lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice king , John.👍👍👍! That's what mine was sposed' to looked like😂😂. Best one I've seen this year. What is up w all the sharks??


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Rat life!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

John B. said:


> My condolences  I used to be a shithead... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Used to be?:whistling:

I remember John as chickenbone... and when he was holding up a king like that...with help, of course...he was so skinny all that would stick out past the king was his ears.

John...you got fluffy.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang good summer king!


----------



## fisherhunter (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice catch . Good smoker King


----------

